# Dog Grooming Courses



## Den14 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi, could anyone give me some advice, I'm looking to possibly start a mobile dog grooming businesses and looking for course recommendations, currently live in Scotland, in Lanarkshire.

These courses seem really expensive, been quoted between 2k -3k pounds for a 4 week courses, is this the average price for these courses or is there possibly a cheaper way to gain the experience to help me become a dog groomer, all comments appreciated.

Dennis


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

Dog grooming training courses | Dog Clipping Courses UK
£400 per week is an amazing price considering that with the right training, you can very quickly be earning more than that per week and even more with experience, although I wouldn't recommend working mobile.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Look and see if a farming/ animal college offer it, much cheaper than one of those specialist places. I only paid about £600 for three courses ( ok the college ballsed up on one of the prices but still), would not have paid 2-3k though, don't have it.


----------

